# How to waste money dilemma



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

OK so I have now managed to control myself enough to pack away nearly $800 in Cabela's gift cards and visa rewards. Now they do not have the kayak I want (a WS Ride), but they do have something I have been eyeing for a couple years, a Cookshack smoker. So my dilemma is, do I buy the smoker which would get a lot of use? Or, do I buy something, immediately resell it and roll that money to the kayak I want. It's a tough choice because I do not get a great deal of time to get out and use a yak due to the demands of life, so I'm not sure how much use it would get in the short term. Plus being a good drive from my favorite places to paddle makes it tougher still. I have use of a kayak (my in-laws Malibu tandem), which I have put a couple rod holders on but can't do any other real rigging or setup on.

So what to do, do I get the Kayak and use it as an excuse to fish more or get the smoker and enjoy tasty food?


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Get the smoker. You'll use it more than the kayak.


----------



## charlieru (Aug 30, 2012)

Smoker....you can't eat a kayak.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Captain Awesome said:


> OK so I have now managed to control myself enough to pack away nearly $800 in Cabela's gift cards and visa rewards. Now they do not have the kayak I want (a WS Ride), but they do have something I have been eyeing for a couple years, a Cookshack smoker. So my dilemma is, do I buy the smoker which would get a lot of use? Or, do I buy something, immediately resell it and roll that money to the kayak I want. It's a tough choice because I do not get a great deal of time to get out and use a yak due to the demands of life, so I'm not sure how much use it would get in the short term. Plus being a good drive from my favorite places to paddle makes it tougher still. I have use of a kayak (my in-laws Malibu tandem), which I have put a couple rod holders on but can't do any other real rigging or setup on.
> 
> So what to do, do I get the Kayak and use it as an excuse to fish more or get the smoker and enjoy tasty food?


Don't settle for something you do not want. Tryin to resell one of their Kayaks, is not gonna go well.... Wait for the WS Ride you want. You'll kick yourself if ya get what you do not want.. JAM


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

JAM said:


> Don't settle for something you do not want. Tryin to resell one of their Kayaks, is not gonna go well.... Wait for the WS Ride you want. You'll kick yourself if ya get what you do not want.. JAM


Sound advice....X-2


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

jam said:


> don't settle for something you do not want. Tryin to resell one of their kayaks, is not gonna go well.... Wait for the ws ride you want. You'll kick yourself if ya get what you do not want.. Jam


x3


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

You can order anything Cabelas sells and have it delivered to the store for free....if they just happen to not have it in stock. Me personally, I'm not buyin' a smoker - LOL. I think my kayak will bring lots of happy days and lots of fish. I'd even go as far as to say that I expect to catch fish on days that I wouldn't normally catch them from the pier or shore. At least...I will get some well needed exercise. You can smoke anything on a Webber grill or, if you really want a smoker, a Brinkman smoker and it won't cost anywhere near as much as you have saved. You can build a bacon smokin' shack for 800 bucks that would probably give Smithfield a run for their money - LMAO.

Worse comes to worse, buy the best kayak that they have and that you can afford, then test ride it for the season. You are going to loose a few hundred dollars in value, but you won't take a bath. I've been using Ebay and other spots to try to get a kayak and out fit it. I finally got a yak at a decent price, but it's not that nice (used OK 13), but I haven't really been able to get a deal at all on rod holders, seat, trolley system, anchor, vest...man, I swear the accessories have cost me as much as the kayak did!

....but I say to buy one because you will basically learn through using it, what you like/don't like...need and or can do without..or if you're even going to get any use out of your kayak. After a season or two or three...you can go buy the newest joint out there and outfit it exactly as you want. AND, the old one?...you can sell it piece by piece (not a package) and recoup a lot of (probably 75%) of your money very quickly.

Mind you...you're listening to a guy who has fantasized about having a kayak all last season and now has one in the back yard that he has yet to put together (and I've already started fishing). Maybe it's all of the shark videos on youtube?  j/k :redface:


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Forget the smoker. A smoker is great, but you can do some pretty good smoking jobs with a little hard work and a Weber charcoal grill or pit. 

Buy something from Cabela's that will get you the most resale value. Ammunition comes to mind. Or find a buddy that is looking to make a big outdoors purchase and see if he is interested in buying the gift cards from you. Or try to sell the gift cards on Ebay or Craigslist in $100 increments at a loss, say $90 per $100 in value. Get creative.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, and obviously the Visa gift cards you have are universal, but also consider that you will need some stuff for your yak. Like a paddle, and HIGH BACK PFD, etc. Do you want a sonar for your yak? Anchor and line. Anchor cleat. Rod holders and mounts. Etc. And consider the rods and reels you have. Are they nice and would you want them used in your kayak? Maybe you would prefer to have some less-expensive beater rods and reels for the yak. Determine which of those things you can buy from Cabela's and use some of your gift card funds that way.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

If it was me, I'd probably go for a cheaper smoker and pick up accessories for the Yak like 7.62 mentioned. That way I'd be able to enjoy a little of both worlds.. but that's just me.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Old saying: "A happy wife makes a happy life!"


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Believe me you will not be happy with one of the BOX Store Kayaks, they do not track very well and tend to paddle in circles.. They are quite drifty and just not a thought out hull design.. You will not recoup half of your money if you do go for it. Used Wilderness's go for aroud 6 on the Net.. No one gonna pay more then 6 for a used Kayak in Great Shape.. JAM


----------

